# Anybody ever have hand surgery?



## EdipisReks (Aug 18, 2013)

For the first time, today, I'm noticing the kinds of things that I first noticed in my right thumb, before arthritis really set in, in my right index finger. I have an appointment with my doctor again early September. Anybody ever have hand surgery? I was told that my broken hand healed great, but that I might need surgery if my grip and joints were effected. I'd say that they have been. So far, the cortisone hasn't really reduced pain, per se, but the situations in which I get pain have gone down.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 18, 2013)

My wife had it on both of her hands, about 8 different locations altogether for Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 18, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> My wife had it on both of her hands, about 8 different locations altogether for Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.



good results?


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 18, 2013)

It improved her hand function quite a bit. However, the hand can't bear more than 1-2 lbs of pressure for a couple of weeks, then no more than 5lbs for about 6 weeks, so don't have both done at the same time! Also, I know you are a student, so think about how you are going to get books, papers, etc. around house + campus.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, I'm a grad student with a full time job at the university I study at, and most classes are online, so that's less of a concern.  Thanks for the heads up, though!


----------



## Asteger (Aug 18, 2013)

Hmm... using and sharpening knives isn't the best pastime for someone with hand problems. :scared4:


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 18, 2013)

Asteger said:


> Hmm... using and sharpening knives isn't the best pastime for someone with hand problems. :scared4:



It's why I'm behind on projects.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 19, 2013)

I had my right hand one a few years ago. I put it off till it got to the point that I would wake in the middle of the night with the most agonizing pain, the pain of the surgery and its after math didn't even come close to those waking nights. I need to have my left hand done now and I'm looking forward to it.
By the way it's been years now and I have had no Issues whatsoever with the hand that was operated on.


----------



## franzb69 (Aug 22, 2013)

did a stupid thing about fifteen years ago. punched a vodka bottle and ended up disconnecting the tendons on 3 of my fingers. could not open it or close it anymore. 





anyway, my hand is fine, good thing i'm a lefty. but punch more as a righty. can't punch as hard as i would want to like before, but i have 95% of my dexterity. took a few months of rehab (on my own), coz rehab here is expensive. doesn't get in the way of work or anything. so it's all good.


----------



## Stumblinman (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow.. note to self, vodka bottles.. not OK. I lived in Louisville for a bit and seen the first hand re-attachment, well on video, and it's crazy things they can do now to the hand. I wish the best of luck/skill.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 23, 2013)

my sister did twice when she was super young. she suffered some injury..and it got knotty, gangrenous. took two surgeries to clear it up. she is never gonna be 100%. but she could still play violin and the piano..and beat up my punk ass.


----------



## tripleq (Aug 23, 2013)

I've had a bunch of sports related surgeries. 2 knee, 2 shoulder, hernia and a few hand surgeries over a 20 year span. The three most important aspects I've found regarding surgery is first and formemost you have to pick your surgeon properly. Some are aggressive, some aren't. Your surgeon should understand what your goals are and how surgery may or may not help you achieve them. Second, no matter what surgery you have you probably won't recover as fast and maybe not as well as you would have years before. Another thing to discuss with the surgeon. Lastly, you have to be committed to your rehab. You must do your physio every day as prescribed without fail. 

All the best.


----------

